# Westjet seat sale



## CSB (Nov 9, 2007)

Westjet has some discounts on flights booked by November 15th. Travel must be by February 13th 2008.  Prices listed are for one way and not all dates have the sale price but it's worth checking. 

Click on Over 30% off and you will only get the listing of destinations in Canada.

Click on "Tan lines for less" and you will get listing of destinations down south.

Pick a travel origin, travel destination and date to see if the flight is discounted. You can then move a day at a time forward and back to see if any flights are discounted in the time period that you want.


----------

